# Timberland Motorhomes ,the new beginning



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

There have been some people on the variuos threads regarding Timberland ,that have said "what about the people that have ordered New motorhomes and paid a deposit. Well I cant speak for anyone else but this is my experience.
I ordered my new Auto trail in December 09 and paid my deposit,and was told delivery would be early April ,but that kept getting put back( as far as I am aware it was Auto Trail that altered the build date , eventually it was buit around the 11th of May,
Because of the difficulties facing the directors ,that has been well documented on this forum ,they were unable to get the van from Auto trail and sell onto me , this got me panicking ,not really about my deposit ,more that the van I ordered had various extra options ,to my specification ,that I was worried the completed van would have gone somewere else and I would have to wait months for another build .
The Timberland directors tried to reassure me that I would get it but couldnt at that time say when,but when a company is having the problems they were having it is difficult to have confidence, I must admit I didnt have much faith in them ,but they proved me wrong , last Wednesday they told me the company had been restructured ,and if I came into the office and sign a new contract with the new company I could get delivery of my new van on the following thursday.

Today is the following thursday and I am sat here typing this while my brand new Auto Trail Comanche sits in the drive ,no loss of deposit,no loss of motorhome ,
My thanks to the Directors and staff ,with a special thankyou to Mike Lowe , appreciate what you have been through over the last few months ,(I only really had it for the last month )

Baza


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Good to read a few verifiable facts about Timberland. I though that chap from Timberland who posted elsewhere about his recent problems sounded genuine - seems he is  

Enjoy your new MH Baza and here's wishing you many happy and safe times in it.

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats what we want to hear.
Positive reactions.

Its all too easy to slate the poor service of mh dealers or any company in fact.
Its a lesser known fact to advertise praise.
I hope you are happy with your purchase and after sales service.
No doubt you will keep us informed.

Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

A good, positive post.



grandadbaza said:


> I am sat here typing this while my brand new Auto Trail Comanche sits in the drive


You'll need to change your van type in your forum profile, then :wink:

Gerald


----------

